# OVBA Opens 2021



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

*5/2 Mosquito* Causeway Ramp 7:00-3:00 entry $60 cash, you can fish alone..
*5/8 Portage (Saturday) *New St. Park Ramp 7:00-3:00 entry $60 cash, you can fish alone.
Registration closes 15 minutes before stating time for both events.


----------

